# Have a go and discounts?



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

This will be my 1st Waxstock. I've been after a DA for some time now. Has there been/will there be an area where you can have a proper look and maybe even a quick go of one before I buy? 
What's it like for discounts? I know some sites give competitive discounts for detailing world members. Is waxstock as good or even better? I'm just wondering if I wait and get stuff I need there or if I turn up with money to burn and knowing I need stuff will I just spend?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You can definitely have a deal, I rarely pay what they are asking. Saying that AF was not having it so won't be ordering anything from them again. There was also a few da's and rotarys try out. 


Gonz.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Good. I'm really wanting to try some DAs. It's a big investment and there's such a variety that I can't make up my mind what to do.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I say waxstock is usually 20% cheaper and as Gonz says deals can be done if you ask


----------

